# Hello all / place to get engine repaired?



## BladeRunner (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello all.

I have a HO scale steam locomotive from my youth that was probably made in the late 60's or early 70's. It has led a rough life and is need of some repair. Does anyone know of any places that I could ship it to be repaired? Or any shops in the Triad area of North Carolina that do repairs?

I wish I knew what brand/model it is, but I do not see any markings.

Thanks in advance for the help.
Bill


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Got a picture?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Dale's Trains in Norfolk VA is the closest shop to you that I know of. Some of us here are capable of repairing trains for you as well. Pics would help us determine what is needed.

Massey


----------



## BladeRunner (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the responses...

I just took these pics. Sorry for the quality, the lighting is not very good. Funny thing, I did find a name on the underside of the cab area. It says Mantua. The engine itself is very heavy. Most of it appears to be made from either steel or iron. The main problems I have is the cab is messed up and no longer attached. and on one side, the little metal things that connect the wheels is no longer connected at the front. And also the cow catcher is MIA.

Here are the pics.














































Thanks again for the help. :thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh, that would be a piece of cake for me to repair and get running like new. I could touch up the paint and give it a thorough cleaning and re-lube as well. I would be willing to do it at no cost to you except for the shipping of the engine and then I would need to be able to ensure that your return address will actually work. I had an issue where I bought some engines but could not mail out the trade cars for them because the return address on the box was wrong.

From what I see on your engine I would need to strip the old grease and oil, put new in, clean all the wheels, clean the motor, repaint/touch up if wanted, maybe even new wiring and bulbs if they are bad. I would be more than happy to do it for you so just PM me if you want and i can send you my address.


----------



## BladeRunner (Dec 17, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> Oh, that would be a piece of cake for me to repair and get running like new. I could touch up the paint and give it a thorough cleaning and re-lube as well. I would be willing to do it at no cost to you except for the shipping of the engine and then I would need to be able to ensure that your return address will actually work. I had an issue where I bought some engines but could not mail out the trade cars for them because the return address on the box was wrong.
> 
> From what I see on your engine I would need to strip the old grease and oil, put new in, clean all the wheels, clean the motor, repaint/touch up if wanted, maybe even new wiring and bulbs if they are bad. I would be more than happy to do it for you so just PM me if you want and i can send you my address.


GC, that is a very generous offer but I would be more than willing to pay you something for your time. It will need a new cab (is that what it's called?), it will also need a cow catcher. I'm not sure that I would know the correct parts to order since I don't know the make and model of the engine.

I'll send a PM and hopefully we can work something out. Thanks!!

Bill


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

---"cow catcher" = pilot 

---Cab:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

You have a Mantua 2-8-2 Mikado, the pilot can be gotten thru Yardbird Classic Trains

I have a cab you are welcome to, just PM me a mailing address and its yours.


----------



## BladeRunner (Dec 17, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> ---"cow catcher" = pilot
> 
> ---Cab:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I had no idea that part was called a pilot. :laugh:

I will PM you my address. Thank you!!

Bill

PM SENT!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yardbird Trains is a great company to do business with! I have a Mantua 4-6-2 Pacific that needed a pilot. They had just what I needed, the cost was reasonable, and it fit perfectly. In fact, just this afternoon I drilled and tapped the coupler mounting hole for a 2-56 screw to mount a coupler.
I need to clean it and lube it as well. They are good engines.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

GC, Shay,

Inspiring generosity, guys ... as is often the case from you. Well done!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> Oh, that would be a piece of cake for me to repair and get running like new. I could touch up the paint and give it a thorough cleaning and re-lube as well. I would be willing to do it at no cost to you except for the shipping of the engine and then I would need to be able to ensure that your return address will actually work. I had an issue where I bought some engines but could not mail out the trade cars for them because the return address on the box was wrong.
> 
> From what I see on your engine I would need to strip the old grease and oil, put new in, clean all the wheels, clean the motor, repaint/touch up if wanted, maybe even new wiring and bulbs if they are bad. I would be more than happy to do it for you so just PM me if you want and i can send you my address.




Gc53dfgc, thank you for your generosity to one of our members. I love to it whenever I see the brotherhood of this site expressed in real action! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BladeRunner (Dec 17, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> ---"cow catcher" = pilot
> 
> ---Cab:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Hello again.

I wanted to give an update on this. BC did indeed get the cab shipped out to me. It was packaged extremely well so there was no way it could get damaged during shipping. Thanks again BC! :thumbsup:

Once I get the pilot that I ordered from Yardbird, I'll send everything to GC53 so he can work his magic on it

Thanks again to everyone for their help and information. This is obviously a great group of people here.

Bill


----------

